# Zentral über dem Rad



## Rad-ab (18. September 2021)

Gab hier ja einige Diskussionen bzgl. Position über dem Rad, bei denen ich denke, dass am Ende alle das Gleiche gemeint haben und sich nur über Spitzfindigkeiten in der Wortwahl gestritten wurde , will das auch nicht aufwärmen...
hab grad kein Popcorn im Haus.  

Aber hab das Video hier gesehen und an der Stelle musste ich an die Diskussionen wieder denken.
Ich finde eine schöne Stelle an der man (im Bewegtbild + langsam) sieht wie er zentral über dem Rad steht....

Und das wollte ich nur teilen  - vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen...






P.S. das Ganze als neuer Thread, weil ich keinen passenden gefunden hab. Wollte das nicht wieder in den Ferse-Thread werfen


----------



## hansmeier2018 (18. September 2021)

Aber so langsam fahrend, fast stehend ist was ganz anders als normal fahren.
Hab mir nicht das ganze Video angesehen, aber deine markierte Stelle sieht aus wie einecBremsübung.

Was meinst du genau mit zentral?
Schwerpunkt übern Tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (18. September 2021)

ob Bremsübung oder nicht ist doch egal.

Lies Mal den Ferse unten Thread neben an, dann wird einiges klarer oder auch nicht.


----------



## Dahigez (19. September 2021)

Juhee, es geht wieder los. Ich hoffe, du hast mittlerweile Popcorn daheim 

War das Video nicht schon in einem der angesprochenen Threads? Vielleicht kenne ich es auch woanders her … Egal, ist jedenfalls gut und passend zum Thema.

Bevor es hier wieder losgeht, vielleicht eine kurze Einordnung und Zusammenfassung, um die Zahl der Missverständnisse etwas einzuschränken:

Beim Mountainbiken hat es sich wie allgemein in Gravity Sports (Skifahren, Surfen, etc.; Sportarten, bei denen mithilfe und durch Kontrolle der Schwerkraft ein sich ständig verändernder Untergrund gemeistert wird) als sehr vorteilhaft herausgestellt, in der Regel - Grundstellung (!) - bewegungsbereit in alle Richtungen zu bleiben. Das kann man als „ausbalanciert“ oder als einen Gleichgewichtszustand beschreiben. Auf dem Fahrrad ist das dann „zentral“ oder auch - weil man in den Beinen viel mehr Kraft hat als in den Armen - mit dem Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager. Was „über dem Tretlager“ bedeutet, war dann Stoff für lange Diskussionen, aufgrund der Verbindung mit der Schwerkraft ist hier aber die Wirkungsrichtung der Schwerkraft im Auge zu behalten, kombiniert je nach Situation mit Wirkungen, die sich aus Bremsen, Kurvenfahren etc. ergeben.

Aus der Grundstellung heraus werden nun aber laufend Bewegungen - Fahrmanöver (!) - ausgeführt, um die Interaktion mit der Schwerkraft und dem Untergrund aktiv zu beeinflussen. Diese Bewegungen bedeuten häufig, den beschriebenen Gleichgewichtszustand kurzzeitig zu verlassen, allerdings stets mit dem Ziel, am Ende wieder in diesen Gleichgewichtszustand zurückzukehren. Diese Bewegungen möglichst effizient auszuführen, ist das wesentliche Ziel der Fahrtechnik.

Den Abstand von „balanciert“ und „bewusst aus der Grundposition heraus“ für Fahrmanöver möglichst zu reduzieren, ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von Materialentwicklung. Mit modernen Bikes kann man in steilem Terrain z.B. wesentlich zentraler bleiben als mit alten Bikes, darüber dürfte Einigkeit bestehen…

Die Entwicklung von Material einerseits und von Fahrtechnik andererseits ist dabei ein gradueller Prozess aus mehreren Gründen:

der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier, d.h. neue Bewegungsmuster werden nur langsam adaptiert, auch wenn sie sich (zuerst vielleicht theoretisch, mittelfristig dann praktisch) als vorteilhaft herausstellen
Materialentwicklung geschieht aus verschiedenen Gründen graduell
als Reaktion auf bessere Fahrtechnik und besseres Material wird extremeres Terrain befahren, was dann wieder eine Reaktion in Bezug auf Fahrtechnik und Material erfordert

Da die Diskutanten häufig auf unterschiedlichem Stand hinsichtlich befahrenem Terrain, beherrschter Fahrtechnik und/oder bewegtem Material sind, gab es in den angesprochenen Threads natürlich unterschiedliche Standpunkte und häufig auch einfach Missverständnisse.

So, und damit auf ins (Wort-)Gefecht!


----------



## --- (19. September 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> sieht wie er zentral über dem Rad steht


Wo soll er denn sonst stehen? Bist du selbst so etwas schon mal gefahren? Wenn du dort den Schwerpunkt nicht so ausrichtet das er zentral steht dann gehst du über den Lenker. Nur ein Depp verlagert das Gewicht dabei nach vorn.


----------



## Rad-ab (19. September 2021)

Danke für die Vorlage!
Du hast da ein paar Dinge genannt die sicher Kontrovers diskutiert werden können 



Dahigez schrieb:


> Juhee, es geht wieder los. Ich hoffe, du hast mittlerweile Popcorn daheim


leider nur Bier 


Dahigez schrieb:


> War das Video nicht schon in einem der angesprochenen Threads? Vielleicht kenne ich es auch woanders her … Egal, ist jedenfalls gut und passend zum Thema.


Kann gut sein, hab nun auch nicht überall alles gelesen, geschweige denn das gelesene/gesehene gemerkt ...hatte das Video aus anderen Gründen an....üblicher Youtube Vorschlag


Dahigez schrieb:


> Bevor es hier wieder losgeht, vielleicht eine kurze Einordnung und Zusammenfassung, um die Zahl der Missverständnisse etwas einzuschränken:
> 
> Beim Mountainbiken hat es sich wie allgemein in Gravity Sports (Skifahren, Surfen, etc.; Sportarten, bei denen mithilfe und durch Kontrolle der Schwerkraft ein sich ständig verändernder Untergrund gemeistert wird) als sehr vorteilhaft herausgestellt, in der Regel - Grundstellung (!) - bewegungsbereit in alle Richtungen zu bleiben. Das kann man als „ausbalanciert“ oder als einen Gleichgewichtszustand beschreiben. Auf dem Fahrrad ist das dann „zentral“ oder auch - weil man in den Beinen viel mehr Kraft hat als in den Armen - mit dem Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager. Was „über dem Tretlager“ bedeutet, war dann Stoff für lange Diskussionen, aufgrund der Verbindung mit der Schwerkraft ist hier aber die Wirkungsrichtung der Schwerkraft im Auge zu behalten, kombiniert je nach Situation mit Wirkungen, die sich aus Bremsen, Kurvenfahren etc. ergeben.


Schön zusammengefasst und da kann man dann direkt anknüpfen....


Dahigez schrieb:


> Aus der Grundstellung heraus werden nun aber laufend Bewegungen - Fahrmanöver (!) - ausgeführt, um die Interaktion mit der Schwerkraft und dem Untergrund aktiv zu beeinflussen. Diese Bewegungen bedeuten häufig, den beschriebenen Gleichgewichtszustand kurzzeitig zu verlassen, allerdings stets mit dem Ziel, am Ende wieder in diesen Gleichgewichtszustand zurückzukehren. Diese Bewegungen möglichst effizient auszuführen, ist das wesentliche Ziel der Fahrtechnik.


Punkt


Dahigez schrieb:


> Den Abstand von „balanciert“ und „bewusst aus der Grundposition heraus“ für Fahrmanöver möglichst zu reduzieren, ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von Materialentwicklung. Mit modernen Bikes kann man in steilem Terrain z.B. wesentlich zentraler bleiben als mit alten Bikes, darüber dürfte Einigkeit bestehen…


Das bezweifle ich, das hier Einigkeit besteht. 
Andersherum formuliert, behauptest Du, dass man mit "alten Bikes" im steilen Gelände nicht ausbalanciert/zentral bleiben musste/durfte?



Dahigez schrieb:


> Da die Diskutanten häufig auf unterschiedlichem Stand hinsichtlich befahrenem Terrain, beherrschter Fahrtechnik und/oder bewegtem Material sind, gab es in den angesprochenen Threads natürlich unterschiedliche Standpunkte und häufig auch einfach Missverständnisse.
> 
> So, und damit auf ins (Wort-)Gefecht!


----------



## Rad-ab (19. September 2021)

--- schrieb:


> Wo soll er denn sonst stehen? Bist du selbst so etwas schon mal gefahren? Wenn du dort den Schwerpunkt nicht so ausrichtet das er zentral steht dann gehst du über den Lenker. Nur ein Depp verlagert das Gewicht dabei nach vorn.


War davon die Rede


----------



## Dahigez (19. September 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich, das hier Einigkeit besteht.


Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht. 😂


Rad-ab schrieb:


> Andersherum formuliert, behauptest Du, dass man mit "alten Bikes" im steilen Gelände nicht ausbalanciert/zentral bleiben musste/durfte?


Das behaupte ich keineswegs. Ich behaupte allerdings, dass man mit „alten Bikes“ deutlich weiter hinten - klassisch hinter dem Sattel hängend  - im steilen Gelände fahren musste, um ausbalanciert zu sein, während man mit modernen Geometrien auch im Steilen „zentral“ (im Sinne von nicht mit dem Hintern hinter dem Sattel) bleiben kann. Achtung: „zentral“ kann Verschiedenes bedeuten und ist nicht zwangsläufig gleichbedeutend mit ausbalanciert.

Wer mal entsprechendes Terrain mit einem Trailbike von 2010 und einem von 2020 gefahren ist, wird mir vielleicht doch zustimmen. Sind aber bestimmt nicht alle und deshalb hast du mit obigem Zweifel recht. 


Rad-ab schrieb:


>


Prost!


----------



## Black-Under (19. September 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> , während man mit modernen Geometrien auch im Steilen „zentral“ (im Sinne von nicht mit dem Hintern hinter dem Sattel) bleiben kann. Achtung: „zentral“ kann Verschiedenes bedeuten und ist nicht zwangsläufig gleichbedeutend mit ausbalanciert.


Hmm in dem Video ist er aber auch mit dem Hinterm hinter dem Sattel. Wie soll er auch sonst seine zentrale Position einnehmen?


----------



## Rad-ab (20. September 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Das behaupte ich keineswegs. Ich behaupte allerdings, dass man mit „alten Bikes“ deutlich weiter hinten - klassisch hinter dem Sattel hängend  - im steilen Gelände fahren musste, um ausbalanciert zu sein, während man mit modernen Geometrien auch im Steilen „zentral“ (im Sinne von nicht mit dem Hintern hinter dem Sattel) bleiben kann. Achtung: „zentral“ kann Verschiedenes bedeuten und ist nicht zwangsläufig gleichbedeutend mit ausbalanciert.


Geht es bei zentral & ausbalanciert nicht um gleicher Druck/Gewicht auf Vorder- und Hinterrad? 


Auch zum Topic passend imho. Ich mag die Videos von den Jungs, haben so schön positive Vibrations:


----------



## /dev/random (20. September 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> So, und damit auf ins (Wort-)Gefecht!


Duty Calls 

Ich find's interessant, daß das Thema in der letzten Zeit so hochkocht. Liegt's an den neuen Geometrien und daran, daß die sich jetzt langsam aber sicher durchsetzen? Liegt's daran, daß sich "die breite Masse" jetzt umorientieren muss?

Ich fahr ein Rad mit "alter" Geometrie (Cotic BFe 26"). Verglichen mit modernen Rädern ist das kurz. Wo soll bei so kurzen Rahmen der Raum herkommen, um "zentral im Rad" zu stehen ohne in irgendeiner Form hinter'm Sattel, bzw. über'm Vorderrad, zu hängen? Das geht mit modernen Rädern sicher leichter; ich kann's leider nicht beurteilen, ich bin bisher noch keines gefahren... Richtig aufgefallen ist mir der Unterschied erstmals in diesem Video:




Besteht die Kunst nicht darin, zu wissen in welchen Situationen Regeln wie "Heavy feet, light hands" und "zentral und ausbalanciert" eben nicht mehr gelten oder vernünftig anwendbar sind?
Beim Klettern und Bouldern ist es ähnlich: ganz am Anfang bekommt man eingetrichtert, immer an min. drei Punkten Kontakt zum Fels zu haben. Irgendwann kommt dann der Punkt, an dem dynamische Züge unausweichlich werden und dann ist's mit der goldenen Regel ("immer mindestens drei Kontaktpunkte") schnell dahin...
Für mich läuft's dann darauf hinaus:


Dahigez schrieb:


> Aus der Grundstellung heraus werden nun aber laufend Bewegungen - Fahrmanöver (!) - ausgeführt, um die Interaktion mit der Schwerkraft und dem Untergrund aktiv zu beeinflussen. Diese Bewegungen bedeuten häufig, den beschriebenen Gleichgewichtszustand kurzzeitig zu verlassen, allerdings stets mit dem Ziel, am Ende wieder in diesen Gleichgewichtszustand zurückzukehren. Diese Bewegungen möglichst effizient auszuführen, ist das wesentliche Ziel der Fahrtechnik.





Rad-ab schrieb:


> Geht es bei zentral & ausbalanciert nicht um gleicher Druck/Gewicht auf Vorder- und Hinterrad?


So wie ich's verstanden habe nicht, zumindest nicht so absolut. Weil ich so viel Spaß beim anschauen hatte -- hier ist der Beitrag von pinkbike zu der Thematik:





Meine zwei Cent zu dem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (20. September 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich fahr ein Rad mit "alter" Geometrie (Cotic BFe 26"). Verglichen mit modernen Rädern ist das kurz. Wo soll bei so kurzen Rahmen der Raum herkommen, um "zentral im Rad" zu stehen ohne in irgendeiner Form hinter'm Sattel, bzw. über'm Vorderrad, zu hängen? Das geht mit modernen Rädern sicher leichter;


Jetzt wird's interessant, ich fahre das selbe Rad, auch 26" (2015er Model wenn ich mich nicht irre) und ich finde man steht damit automatisch Recht zentral und muss sich bewusst  aus dem Mitte weg bewegen wenn es sein muss.

Als Vergleich habe ich ein 2019er propain Rage. Bei dem habe ich, wenn ich da drauf stehe wie auf dem BFe viel mehr Druck auf dem VR.

Ich glaube am ehesten geht es darum sich smooth den Schwerpunkt zu verschieben um Manöver ein zu leiten und dann genauso smooth wieder zentral zu stehen. Egal ob man sich zurück bewegt oder das Bike unter einen zurück kommt


----------



## Dahigez (20. September 2021)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Geht es bei zentral & ausbalanciert nicht um gleicher Druck/Gewicht auf Vorder- und Hinterrad?


Ich würde sagen, das ist kontextabhängig und deshalb nicht so eindeutig.

Bezieht man „ausbalanciert“ auf die Stellung des Fahrers auf dem Fahrrad, dann würde ich sagen, dass damit gemeint ist, dass der Schwerpunkt des Fahrers über dem Tretlager ist (wäre dann gleichbedeutend mit „light hands, heavy feet“). „Über“ ist hier senkrecht oberhalb in Bezug auf die Erdoberfläche (nicht Untergrund). Gegebenenfalls muss man die Position dann noch um Einflüsse durch Fahraktionen korrigieren, um ausbalanciert zu sein (beim Bremsen nach hinten verschoben, beim Kurvenfahren nach innen).

Das Fahrrad wiederum ist ausbalanciert, wenn auf Vorder- und Hinterrad gleich viel Gewicht lastet. Das würde ich als ausbalanciert bezeichnen, weil dann die Reibung an Vorder- und Hinterrad gleich ist und entsprechend z.B. Kurvenfahrten oder Bremsmanöver am effektivsten gestaltet werden können.

Der Idealfall ist, dass der Fahrer ausbalanciert auf dem Fahrrad steht und dabei das Fahrrad ebenfalls ausbalanciert ist. Dass dies bei modernen Geometrien und einigem Gefälle bei gleichmäßiger Fahrt durchaus der Fall ist, hat in einem Thread nebenan mal jemand ganz gut ausgerechnet (ich weiß aber leider gerade nicht mehr, wo das genau war).

“Zentral“ ist wiederum ein Begriff, den manche synonym zu „ausbalanciert“ verwenden, andere allerdings eher als Ortsbezeichnung des Fahrers in Bezug zum Fahrrad(rahmen). „Zentral“ könnte dann etwa bedeuten, so auf dem Fahrrad zu stehen, wie man stünde, wenn man in der Ebene ausbalanciert im obigen Sinne ist. Steht man in diesem Sinne „zentral“ in einer steilen Abfahrt, ist man natürlich nicht mehr ausbalanciert. (Offensichtlich ist hier großes Potential für Missverständnisse.)

Wird es sehr steil, lässt es sich auch mit „modernsten“ Geometrien nicht vermeiden lassen, sich „hinter den Sattel“ zu begeben, wenn man noch ausbalanciert stehen will. Das führt dann aber irgendwann dazu, dass man in seiner Beweglichkeit sehr eingeschränkt wird, weil man nur noch mit extrem gestreckten Armen überhaupt den Lenker erreicht. Bei modernen Geometrien habe ich dann aber die Möglichkeit, etwas weiter mit dem Körperschwerpunkt vorne zu bleiben. Man ist zwar dann nicht mehr ausbalanciert auf dem Rad und muss Gewicht mit den Armen abstützen - das Rad ist dann auch nicht mehr ausbalanciert, aber nicht so sehr, dass man über den Lenker geht - hat dafür aber noch Bewegungsspielraum, was je nach Untergrund eventuell wichtiger ist. Bei älteren Geometrien gibt es die Möglichkeit dagegen vielleicht nicht, weil dann das Rad so weit aus der Balance ist, dass man OTB geht. Versteht man nun „zentral“ im Sinne einer Ortsangabe in Bezug zum Rahmen, kann man also sagen, dass man auf einem Bike mit moderner Geometrie im Steilen „zentraler stehen“ kann als auf einem Bike mit einer „herkömmlichen Geometrie“.


----------



## /dev/random (20. September 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's interessant, ich fahre das selbe Rad, auch 26" (2015er Model wenn ich mich nicht irre) und ich finde man steht damit automatisch Recht zentral und muss sich bewusst  aus dem Mitte weg bewegen wenn es sein muss.


Ja, da geb ich Dir recht. Ich find die Grundposition wenn man sich "einfach nur draufstellt" recht angenehm. Das Rad zwingt mir keinen Fahrstil auf, ich kann sowohl Passagier (passiv) als auch Fahrer (aktiv) sein.

Meine Überlegung mit dem kurzen/langen Radstand war eher weniger auf's BFe direkt bezogen, sondern allgemeiner gedacht. Bei einem Rad mit kurzem Radstand ist der Bereich, innerhalb dessen sich der Schwerpunkt zwischen den Rädern (eigentlich ja Radaufstandsflächen) befindet, kleiner, als bei einem Rad mit langem Radstand. Soweit sind wir uns hoffentlich einig? Wird der Lenkwinkel flacher, der Rahmen (Hauptrahmendreieck und Kettenstreben) und Radstand länger, dann ist doch der Bereich, innerhalb dessen ich mich auf/im Rad bewegen kann, größer. D.h. doch, um den Schwerpunkt an der selben Position zu haben, relativ gesehen zum kurzen Rad, muss ich nicht so extreme Bewegungen durchführen. Hab ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt?
Klar kann ich auch auf einem Rad mit langem Radstand und flachem Lenkwinkel den Hintern über die Hinterachse bringen oder den Kopf über die Vorderachse. Aber der Punkt an dem das nötig ist, ist bei einem Rad mit kurzem Radstand früher erreicht.
Mach ich's mir an der Stelle zu einfach?

Ich hätte meinen Beitrag oben vielleicht etwas ausführlicher schreiben sollen. 



mad raven schrieb:


> Ich glaube am ehesten geht es darum sich smooth den Schwerpunkt zu verschieben um Manöver ein zu leiten und dann genauso smooth wieder zentral zu stehen. Egal ob man sich zurück bewegt oder das Bike unter einen zurück kommt


Dem hab ich fast nix hinzuzufügen. Die Kontroverse scheint sich daran zu entzünden, was die "richtige" Grundposition ist, was die "richtige" Formulierung ist um diese Grundposition zu beschreiben und was die "richtige" Art ist, diese Grundposition abzuwandeln um die fahrerischen Extreme "korrekt" abzudecken. Am Ende komm ich dann doch immer wieder bei dem raus, was Du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Dahigez (20. September 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Meine Überlegung mit dem kurzen/langen Radstand war eher weniger auf's BFe direkt bezogen, sondern allgemeiner gedacht. Bei einem Rad mit kurzem Radstand ist der Bereich, innerhalb dessen sich der Schwerpunkt zwischen den Rädern (eigentlich ja Radaufstandsflächen) befindet, kleiner, als bei einem Rad mit langem Radstand. Soweit sind wir uns hoffentlich einig? Wird der Lenkwinkel flacher, der Rahmen (Hauptrahmendreieck und Kettenstreben) und Radstand länger, dann ist doch der Bereich, innerhalb dessen ich mich auf/im Rad bewegen kann, größer. D.h. doch, um den Schwerpunkt an der selben Position zu haben, relativ gesehen zum kurzen Rad, muss ich nicht so extreme Bewegungen durchführen. Hab ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt?
> Klar kann ich auch auf einem Rad mit langem Radstand und flachem Lenkwinkel den Hintern über die Hinterachse bringen oder den Kopf über die Vorderachse. Aber der Punkt an dem das nötig ist, ist bei einem Rad mit kurzem Radstand früher erreicht.
> Mach ich's mir an der Stelle zu einfach?


Ich misch mich mal kurz ein…

Wenn du eine Geometrie nimmst und skalierst die einfach, also du machst alle relevanten Größen im selben Verhältnis kleiner oder größer, dann musst du alle Bewegungen, um dein Rad beim Fahren zu beeinflussen, auch einfach etwas mehr oder weniger ausführen, um dieselbe Reaktion zu bekommen, endest aber relativ gesehen am gleichen Punkt. Sprich du bist nicht weiter vor oder hinter dem Sattel, sondern nur etwas näher am Sattel bzw. weiter weg. (Streng genommen stimmt das nicht ganz, weil du dich dann selbst auch skalieren müsstest, was natürlich nicht geht, aber das kann man vernachlässigen.)

Was bedeutet das: Je kleiner ein Rad im Verhältnis, um so exakter muss man Bewegungen ausführen, um eine bestimmte Reaktion hervorzurufen, umso effizienter ist das dann aber auch. Deshalb kann man als besserer Fahrer bei gleicher Anwendung (insbesondere gefahrene Geschwindigkeit) ein kleineres Rad fahren als ein schwächerer Fahrer und hat davon einen Vorteil. Meistens fährt aber der bessere Fahrer auch deutlich schneller, wodurch sich das wieder relativiert.

Was man auch noch anmerken muss: Das mit dem Skalieren ist in Realität gar nicht wirklich möglich, weil dazu auch die Raddurchmesser gehören würden. Gerade der Einfluss der Tretlagerhöhe lässt sich da nicht entsprechend anpassen. Das führt dann dazu, dass sich je nach Steilheit des Geländes tatsächlich zu realisierende Anpassungen in der Geometrie durchaus unterschiedlich auswirken können.


----------



## mad raven (21. September 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Geometrie nimmst und skalierst die einfach, also du machst alle relevanten Größen im selben Verhältnis kleiner oder größer, dann musst du alle Bewegungen, um dein Rad beim Fahren zu beeinflussen, auch einfach etwas mehr oder weniger ausführen, um dieselbe Reaktion zu bekommen, endest aber relativ gesehen am gleichen Punkt. Sprich du bist nicht weiter vor oder hinter dem Sattel, sondern nur etwas näher am Sattel bzw. weiter weg. (Streng genommen stimmt das nicht ganz, weil du dich dann selbst auch skalieren müsstest, was natürlich nicht geht, aber das kann man vernachlässigen.)


Sehe ich grundsätzlich ählich. mit  der Einschränkung dass ich davon ausgehe, dass die eigenen Körpermaße schon eine deutliche Rolle spielen. Ich bin ein mal gefühlt 100m (und ein Sprung) auf einem viel zu großem Privateer 161 gefahren - also hätte ich noch nie auf einem Bike gesessen.
Aber so lange die  größe passt (was das skalieren wieder etwas einschränkt) bin ich ganz bei dir.


/dev/random schrieb:


> Dem hab ich fast nix hinzuzufügen. Die Kontroverse scheint sich daran zu entzünden, was die "richtige" Grundposition ist, was die "richtige" Formulierung ist um diese Grundposition zu beschreiben und was die "richtige" Art ist, diese Grundposition abzuwandeln um die fahrerischen Extreme "korrekt" abzudecken. Am Ende komm ich dann doch immer wieder bei dem raus, was Du geschrieben hast.


Ich habe jetzt eine Nacht über die Antwort geschlafen und beschlossen ich zweiteile sie weil ich sie selber nicht ganz genau kenne.

Was will man in/mit der Grundposition überhaupt erreichen, bzw was soll  in ihr erfüllt sein?
Wo ist die Position auf dem Bike die (1) erfüllt. Oder gibt es die überhaupt allgemeingültig?
Was (1) angeht bin ich mir recht sicher. Für (2) habe ich eine Idee aber kann diese (noch) nicht in eine zufriedenstellende Antwort fassen.

ad 1: _Was will man in/mit der Grundposition überhaupt erreichen, bzw was soll  in ihr erfüllt sein?_
Den ersten Teil meiner Antwort hierzu habe ich oben schon gegeben: Imho soll man aus der Grundposition in der Lage sein smooth und sicher die meisten Fahrmanöver einzuleiten und wieder in diese zurück kommen können.​Im Nachhinein wichtiger erscheint mit aber: Die Grundposition sollte so gewählt sein, dass ich das Bike unter mir arbeiten lassen kann, ohne diese zu verlassen zu müssen oder vom Bike in eine schlechtere (= weniger Kontrolle/schwieriger Fahrmanöver einzuleiten) Position gebracht zu werden.​Sprich: Die Grundposition ist da, wo ich ohne meinen KSP zu verschieben (oder mit stabilem Oberkörper/unbewegtem Kopf) nur mit Hilfe meiner Armen und Beinen kleinere* Hindernisse fahren kann und in der Lage bin zu pushen oder das Bike zu entlasten.​​Jetzt wo ich es aufgeschrieben habe klingen die Anforderungen recht abstrakt  Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich alle relevanten Punkte damit erfasst habe.
Praktisch anwendbar wird das ganze erst wenn man eine Antwort zu (2) hat die die obigen Punkte erfüllt.

[*] darüber was jetzt kleiner ist kann man sicher streiten. Imho je höher das Level, desto größer die kleineren  Hindernisse. Insofern, "klein relativ zum Fahrer"


----------



## trialsrookie (21. September 2021)

Für mich extrem hilfreich war die bereits oberhalb erwähnte Berechnung der "Achslastverteilung" im anderen Thread (...hängende Ferse...). Was eigentlich logisch ist, dort aber eben berechnet wurde, ist der Punkt dass bei aktuellen Geometrien in der neutralen Position *stehend* (Gewicht über die Beine auf das Tretlager, "light hands heavy feet") der Schwerpunkt nach *hinten* wandert: Front wird länger, Heck (Kettenstreben) bleiben annähernd gleich lang. 

Das bedeutet einerseits, dass man in der Ebene für Grip am Vorderrad das Gewicht nach vorne verlagern muss* (nicht mehr light hands...), und andererseits, dass beim Bergabfahren das Gewicht nicht mehr so weit nach hinten muss (= das erwähnte "zentralere" Fahren funktioniert plötzlich). Beim Bergab hilft zusätzlich noch der flache Lenkwinkel, daher wenn man mal doch zu weit vorne ist schluckt die Gabel leichter und man bleibt nicht hängen und geht OTB. Aber um dieses Detail geht es hier ja nicht  

Was mir auch sehr gut auffällt (erst dieses Jahr vom kleinen 26er auf ein langes 29er gewechselt) ist der erwähnte höhere Spielraum durch den längeren Radstand: man muss bei den Gewichtsverlagerungen nicht mehr so präzise sein und das Ziel des "zentralen Fahrens" geht deutlich einfacher.

* das wird glaube ich oft (ohne Begründung) als "aktives Fahren" bezeichnet ("man muss die modernen Bikes aktiv fahren"). Jedenfalls ist das bei flachen, losen Kurven besonders relevant.

Das oben verlinkte Video von Hardtail Party fand ich übrigens auch sehr gelungen & interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (21. September 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Sehe ich grundsätzlich ählich. mit  der Einschränkung dass ich davon ausgehe, dass die eigenen Körpermaße schon eine deutliche Rolle spielen. Ich bin ein mal gefühlt 100m (und ein Sprung) auf einem viel zu großem Privateer 161 gefahren - also hätte ich noch nie auf einem Bike gesessen.
> Aber so lange die  größe passt (was das skalieren wieder etwas einschränkt) bin ich ganz bei dir.


Da habe ich mich wohl ein wenig zu knapp oder unklar ausgedrückt, jedenfalls glaube ich, dass es hier ein Missverständnis gibt:

Klar spielen die Körpermaße im Verhältnis zur Bike-Geometrie eine entscheidende Rolle. Wenn das Bike viel größer wird bzw. viel kleiner, muss ich für das gleiche Manöver eine Bewegung viel ausgeprägter oder eben viel geringer ausführen, um den gleichen Effekt zu erzielen. Das fühlt sich zumindest erst mal sehr ungewohnt an und damit wohl so, als könne man nicht mehr Rad fahren. (Ob das dann tatsächlich besser oder schlechter ist, müsste man wohl über eine längere Zeit erfahren.)

Worum es mir mit dem „Skalieren“ ging: Wenn du bei einem Bike nur z.B. Front-Center und Back-Center (Kettenstrebe) verlängerst - selbst wenn das Verhältnis gleich bleibt - dann ändert sich trotzdem die Mechanik, weil andere Größen nicht ebenfalls im Verhältnis verändert werden und sich deshalb die Hebelverhältnisse ändern. (Ob die Änderungen spürbar sind, ist wieder eine andere Frage.) Würde man das komplette Bike skalieren - was in der Praxis schon wegen der fixen Radgrößen nicht geht - änderte sich an den Hebelverhältnissen nichts und die Mechanik des Bikes bliebe gleich. Da aber der Fahrer ja auch zur Mechanik beim Radfahren beiträgt, ändert sich die Mechanik auch bei einem perfekt skalierten Bike, wenn der Fahrer gleich bleibt. (Mit „gleich“ meine ich hier nur Verhältnisse, nicht absolute Zahlen!) Das meinte ich mit meiner obigen Bemerkung, dass sich eben schon was ändert, selbst wenn man das Bike perfekt skaliert. (In der Realität fährt man ja ein anderes Bike, wenn man die Rahmengröße wechselt. Dazu einfach weiterlesen …)

Skaliert man nun den Fahrer mit, bleibt natürlich alles gleich. Deshalb gibt es ja unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen. (Ist nur meist suboptimal umgesetzt.) Wäre alles perfekt skaliert (inklusive Gewicht), hätte der kleine Fahrer mit dem kleinen Rahmen genau dasselbe Fahrgefühl wie der große Fahrer mit dem großen Rahmen, also gleicher Kniewinkel, Ellenbogenwinkel etc. für eine gleich gefahrene Kurve. In der Realität ist natürlich weder Fahrrad noch Fahrer ideal skaliert. (Manche Hersteller haben ja zumindest wachsende Kettenstreben, wobei das selten im Verhältnis geschieht. Andere haben fixe Kettenstrebenlängen, da ändern sich dann über die Größen die Hebelverhältnisse natürlich massiv.) Ob kleinere Rahmen gar andere Geometrien haben sollten, weil kleinere Fahrer vielleicht auch eine etwas andere Ergonomie haben, ist etwas, worüber mWn kaum gesprochen wird. Wie relevant das überhaupt ist, kann man natürlich bezweifeln, weil ja auch Fahrer gleicher Größe ganz unterschiedliche Ergonomien haben können (lange Beine, kurze Beine, lange Arme, …). Was aber zweifellos der Fall ist: Ein Rad in Größe L ist ein anderes Rad als das gleiche Modell in Größe M oder XL, und nicht nur eine andere Größe!


----------



## /dev/random (23. September 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich misch mich mal kurz ein…


Danke für's einmischen! Ich war mir ja selber nicht zu hundert Prozent sicher, ob ich alles bedacht hab. Wenn ich (meine) Ideen zur Diskussion stelle, dann muss ich mit Widerspruch und Korrekturen rechnen. Ich hab mir das die letzten Tage nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß es nicht so einfach zu beschreiben ist wie ich zunächst dachte. "Alles" bedenken geht fast nicht, irgendwann kommt der Punkt an dem idealisierende Annahmen das Leben erleichtern. Immerhin hab ich was gelernt bei der ganzen Sache. 



Dahigez schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das: Je kleiner ein Rad im Verhältnis, um so exakter muss man Bewegungen ausführen, um eine bestimmte Reaktion hervorzurufen, umso effizienter ist das dann aber auch. Deshalb kann man als besserer Fahrer bei gleicher Anwendung (insbesondere gefahrene Geschwindigkeit) ein kleineres Rad fahren als ein schwächerer Fahrer und hat davon einen Vorteil. Meistens fährt aber der bessere Fahrer auch deutlich schneller, wodurch sich das wieder relativiert.


Was ist mit der Laufruhe eines längeren/größeren Rades? Spielt das keine Rolle? Oder fällt das unter "das relativiert sich"?



mad raven schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Nacht über die Antwort geschlafen und beschlossen ich zweiteile sie weil ich sie selber nicht ganz genau kenne.
> 
> Was will man in/mit der Grundposition überhaupt erreichen, bzw was soll  in ihr erfüllt sein?
> Wo ist die Position auf dem Bike die (1) erfüllt. Oder gibt es die überhaupt allgemeingültig?
> ...


Mit deiner Antwort zu Frage 1. bin ich einverstanden, das kann ich so unterschreiben.
Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Ich hab bei meiner letzten kurzen Trailtour mal bewusster auf meine Position auf'm Rad geachtet und ich behaupte, daß es "die eine" Grundposition für jeden und alle Fälle nicht gibt. Eine einizge, alles abdeckende allgemeingültige Fahrposition gibt's meiner Ansicht nach deshalb nicht, weil die Anforderungen seitens der Strecke, des Fahrers und des Fahrrades zu unterschiedlich sind.
Zwei einfache Beispiele:

Forstweg bergab: Sitzen? Stehen? Falls stehen: wie? Gemäß dem Prinzip "lastenfreier Lenker" oder doch mit (minimal) Druck auf'm Vorderrad? Eher hoch aufgerichtet, oder zusammengekauert?
Flacher Trail mit langen, flachen Stufen (etwa Bordsteinhöhe): Die Stufen runterrollen? Das Vorderrad drüberschieben und das Hinterrad entsprechend nachziehen? Einfach drüberhüpfen?
Runterrollen geht mit dem Hardtail bis zu einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit recht gut, danach wird's hoppelig und raubt auch ziemlich Kraft; mit einem Fully merkt man von den Stufen vermutlich recht wenig. Die beiden anderen Optionen sind Kräfteschonender und erlauben auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten, aber ich kann mich dann halt nicht wie ein nasser Sack Kartoffeln auf's Rad setzen.
Wie entscheidest Du dich? Wie stehst Du auf'm Rad? Vorausgesetzt ich entscheide mich für's aktive Fahren, würde ich jede der oben möglichen Positionen als Grundposition bezeichnen.

Ich fahr mein Hardtail mit vergleichsweise viel Druck auf'm Vorderrad. Je weniger Schläge am Hinterrad ankommen, umso weniger Arbeit für die Oberschenkel.  Mit einem Fully würde ich vermutlich weniger frontlastig fahren, einfach weil mir die Hinterbaufederung einen Teil der Arbeit abnimmt. Damit hab ich dann auch automatisch eine andere Grundposition.

Als Fazit bleibt für mich, daß es nicht "die eine" Grundposition gibt, die alles regelt, sondern eher ein ganzes Bündel Grundpositionen. Keine ist besser oder schlechter als die anderen, aber situativ sinnvoller (was auch immer das im konkreten Fall heißen mag) als andere.


----------



## Dahigez (24. September 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Danke für's einmischen!


Gerne 🙂


/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich war mir ja selber nicht zu hundert Prozent sicher, ob ich alles bedacht hab. Wenn ich (meine) Ideen zur Diskussion stelle, dann muss ich mit Widerspruch und Korrekturen rechnen. Ich hab mir das die letzten Tage nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß es nicht so einfach zu beschreiben ist wie ich zunächst dachte. "Alles" bedenken geht fast nicht, irgendwann kommt der Punkt an dem idealisierende Annahmen das Leben erleichtern. Immerhin hab ich was gelernt bei der ganzen Sache.
> 
> 
> Was ist mit der Laufruhe eines längeren/größeren Rades? Spielt das keine Rolle? Oder fällt das unter "das relativiert sich"?


Frag dich mal, was Laufruhe eigentlich bedeutet. Letztlich ist ein wichtiger Aspekt dabei: Du fährst einen unruhigen Trail, dadurch wird deine Haltung auf dem Bike instabiler und du bewegst dich unwillentlich aus deiner Gleichgewichtsposition heraus. Ist das Bike kleiner, d.h. in dem Fall vor allem dass der Radstand kürzer und entsprechend auch Front-Center und Kettenstreben kürzer sind, dann bewirkt die gleiche unwillentliche Bewegung (eine Verschiebung des Schwerpunkts!) eine stärkere nicht beabsichtigte Reaktion des Bikes. Sprich das Bike hat weniger Laufruhe. Wenn du ein besserer Fahrer bist, weil du entweder aufgrund besserer Balance und/oder Antizipation deine ungewollten Ausgleichbewegungen kleiner halten kannst oder aufgrund größerer Körperspannung besser damit umgehen kannst, dass dein Bike unruhiger ist, dann kannst du das kleinere Bike fahren und hast dann den Vorteil, dass dein Bike effizienter auf deine gewollten Bewegungen reagiert.

Deswegen sagte ich ja bei diesem Vergleich „bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit“. Der bessere Fahrer wird allerdings oft schneller fahren, dann braucht er mehr Laufruhe, weil die Störungen des Gleichgewichts größer sind und seine bessere Balance das nicht mehr kompensieren kann. Gleichzeitig wird der bessere Fahrer vielleicht auch besser mit dem trägeren größeren Bike umgehen können. Deshalb fahren bessere Fahrer oft größere Bikes. Allerdings fahren manch gute Enduro-Racer oder auch Downhiller (ich denke da an Richie Rude oder auch Loic Bruni) eher kleine Bikes, weil sie das können (die fahren nicht unbedingt viel schneller, aber eventuell etwas besser als die Konkurrenz und profitieren dann von der größeren Effektivität des kleineren Bikes im Hinblick auf Fahrerinput).

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei gesagt, dass es auch andere Aspekte der Laufruhe gibt, die mit der Größe des Bikes nichts zu tun haben, z.B. der Lenkwinkel (wichtig wegen der Bewegungsrichtung der Federgabel und entsprechend auftretender Reibung) oder die Qualität der Federung allgemein.



/dev/random schrieb:


> Mit deiner Antwort zu Frage 1. bin ich einverstanden, das kann ich so unterschreiben.
> Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Ich hab bei meiner letzten kurzen Trailtour mal bewusster auf meine Position auf'm Rad geachtet und ich behaupte, daß es "die eine" Grundposition für jeden und alle Fälle nicht gibt. Eine einizge, alles abdeckende allgemeingültige Fahrposition gibt's meiner Ansicht nach deshalb nicht, weil die Anforderungen seitens der Strecke, des Fahrers und des Fahrrades zu unterschiedlich sind.
> Zwei einfache Beispiele:
> 
> ...


Mit Grundposition würde ich wirklich nur das bezeichnen, was ohne Fahrmanöver auf ruhigem Trail passiert. Das ist nichtsdestotrotz Stehen (weil Sitzen ist bergab kein Mountainbiken) und ist darüberhinaus mit dem Schwerpunkt senkrecht über dem Tretlager, weil dann die Beine das Gewicht tragen (Beine sind halt viel stärker und ausdauernder als Arme). Fährst du eine Kurve oder eine Stufe, ist das bereits ein Fahrmanöver und du musst (oder zumindest solltest) deine Fahrposition entsprechend anpassen. Wie du das anpasst, kommt dann entscheidend auf das Bike an. Mit einer „modernen Geometrie“ musst du bei einer Kurve im Flachen wahrscheinlich aktiv Druck aus Vorderrad bringen, weil die Lastverteilung in der Ebene bei reinem Stehen über dem Tretlager eher unausgewogen ist (mehr Last auf Hinterrad). Im Steilen ist dafür die Lastverteilung in der Grundposition ausgeglichen (siehe dazu die oben angesprochene Berechnung im Nachbarthread), während bei der traditionellen Geometrie vielleicht schon aktiv Gewicht nach hinten gebracht werden muss, um nicht über den Lenker zu gehen.

Ich würde also sagen, dass es schon die eine Grundposition gibt, dass man in dieser aber kaum dauerhaft fährt, wenn es über S0 und Geradeaus hinausgeht.



/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich fahr mein Hardtail mit vergleichsweise viel Druck auf'm Vorderrad. Je weniger Schläge am Hinterrad ankommen, umso weniger Arbeit für die Oberschenkel.  Mit einem Fully würde ich vermutlich weniger frontlastig fahren, einfach weil mir die Hinterbaufederung einen Teil der Arbeit abnimmt. Damit hab ich dann auch automatisch eine andere Grundposition.
> 
> Als Fazit bleibt für mich, daß es nicht "die eine" Grundposition gibt, die alles regelt, sondern eher ein ganzes Bündel Grundpositionen. Keine ist besser oder schlechter als die anderen, aber situativ sinnvoller (was auch immer das im konkreten Fall heißen mag) als andere.


----------



## mad raven (24. September 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Ich hab bei meiner letzten kurzen Trailtour mal bewusster auf meine Position auf'm Rad geachtet und ich behaupte, daß es "die eine" Grundposition für jeden und alle Fälle nicht gibt. Eine einizge, alles abdeckende allgemeingültige Fahrposition gibt's meiner Ansicht nach deshalb nicht, weil die Anforderungen seitens der Strecke, des Fahrers und des Fahrrades zu unterschiedlich sind.


Bis hierhin stimme ich dir zu, Wobei man mit der Argumentation vorsichtig sein muss:
Der Trail sollte keine Rolle spielen, der Kontext hingegen schon: Mir geht es nur um das sportliche bergab fahren im Stehen *ohne* jegliches Fahrmanöver - keine Kurve, keine kleinen Hindernisse usw.
Beim Bike stellt sich mir die Frage ob die Positionen wirklich unterschiedlich sind. Oder ob das nur an de Wahrnehmung (andere Belastung auf Händen/Füssen) oder einen anderem Bezugssystem liegt.
Am meisten stimme ich mir dir überein wenn es um den Biker selbst geht. Das Können spielt sicherlich eine Rolle - je besser desto "schlampiger" darf die Position sein. Anderseits der Kontext: bei einem Racer (im Rennen) ist die Grundposition sicherlich anders als bei einem Hobby-Fahrer auf dem Hometrail.
Zusätzlich noch die Anatomie des Fahrers im Zusammenspiel mit seinem Bike. Ein Sitzriese mit kurzen Armen sieht von Aussen sicherlich anders auf dem Bike aus als jemand mit sehr langen Gliedmaßen.  Wobei wir hier wieder bei dem Vorherigem Punkt sind: vllt gibt es eine Formulierung in welcher die Positionen wiederum identisch (genug) sind.

Ausserdem ist mir nicht klar, in wie stark die Einflüsse wirklich sind oder ob sich doch ein gemeinsamer Nenner finden lässt.  Ich vermute die Positionen werden ähnlich sein. Wenn ich mir jetzt YT Videos oder FT-Kurse anschaue wird da verallgemeinert. Die naheliegende Frage für mich hier ist: macht man das weil es die Erklärungen einfacher macht? Gerade  bei YT Videos kann ja nicht jeder eine personalisierte Antwort bekommen.
Anderseits mal eine Frage an die FT-Coaches: bekommt bei euch jeder Teilnehmer die selbe Ansage, oder gibt es eine "Range" in der die Postion in Ordnung ist?


/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich fahr mein Hardtail mit vergleichsweise viel Druck auf'm Vorderrad. Je weniger Schläge am Hinterrad ankommen, umso weniger Arbeit für die Oberschenkel.


Imho ist der Trick auf einem Hardtail im ruppigem Gelände im Oberkörper stabil zu sein während die Beine möglichst locker sind und dadurch den fehlenden Federweg kompensieren.
Um mit einem HT ähnlich schnell zu sein wie mit einem Fully muss man in der Lage sein das Bike viel mehr unter einem Arbeiten zu lassen ohne selber wild durch die Gegend geschleudert zu werden.


/dev/random schrieb:


> Als Fazit bleibt für mich, daß es nicht "die eine" Grundposition gibt, die alles regelt, sondern eher ein ganzes Bündel Grundpositionen. Keine ist besser oder schlechter als die anderen, aber situativ sinnvoller (was auch immer das im konkreten Fall heißen mag) als andere.


Bin da bei @Dahigez:


Dahigez schrieb:


> Mit Grundposition würde ich wirklich nur das bezeichnen, was ohne Fahrmanöver auf ruhigem Trail passiert.




Zum Schluß mal Butter bei die Fische:
Mein Grundposition auf dem BFe auf dem Trail:

Knie ca. auf Höhe der Pedale
Ferse unterhalb der Pedalachse
Bauchnabel in etwa über dem Tretlager
dadurch kommt automatisch die Hüfte zurück
gerader Rücken
leicht angewinkelte Ellenbogen
Kinn Richtung Vorbau
als Vergleich dazu meine Grundposition auf meinem Dirt-Bike. Wobei ich hier nur das als Grundposition bezeichnen würde was ich vor der Vorbereitung auf den erstem Sprung einnehme - insofern ist das etwas sinnfrei und insbesondere kein Vergleich zu auf dem Trail:

Arme und Beine gestreckt
Gerader Rücken
Kinn Richtung Vorbau
im Vergleich zum BFe stehe ich dadurch viel aufrechter und bin mit meiner Hüfte/Bauchnabel weiter vorne


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht sind meine beiden aktuellen Videos dazu für manche hier spannend, wenn man in die Thematik eintaucht. Das eine ist für "normale" Biker/innen und das andere stammt aus dem Coach Lehrgang.


----------



## trialsrookie (15. Februar 2022)

Zum eigentlichen Thema sage ich jetzt mal nix, sonst sind wir wieder auf Seite 1 der div. langen Threads. Aber etwas amüsant finde ich die Stellen, in denen du mit "Ellenbogen nach außen" fährst (zB 1.40 oder 3.05), obwohl du am Schluss wieder kurz darauf hinweist, nicht so zu fahren (bzw. "natürlich"). Wobei, ich persönlich finde die Haltung eh okay und gut, im Zweifel etwas weiter raus als zu eng wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Marc B (15. Februar 2022)

@trialsrookie Super simpler Grund - einen Filmer zu engagieren kostet Geld, deswegen muss man abwägen, wann man dies zwingend tun muss. Da ich mit meinem Filmer seit 2015 viel filme, konnte ich auf viele ältere Aufnahmen zurückgreifen (wo ich damals "Ellenbogen Raus" vertrat). Andererseits hätte ich ihn neu engagieren müssen, ein Tagessatz für einen Filmer ist jedoch mehr als ein paar Cent  

Warum die Ellenbogen Raus Haltung für die Schultern etc. nicht so okay und gut sind, zeige ich hier:


----------



## IRONworkX (17. Februar 2022)

Marc B schrieb:


> @trialsrookie Super simpler Grund - einen Filmer zu engagieren kostet Geld, deswegen muss man abwägen, wann man dies zwingend tun muss. Da ich mit meinem Filmer seit 2015 viel filme, konnte ich auf viele ältere Aufnahmen zurückgreifen (wo ich damals "Ellenbogen Raus" vertrat). Andererseits hätte ich ihn neu engagieren müssen, ein Tagessatz für einen Filmer ist jedoch mehr als ein paar Cent
> 
> Warum die Ellenbogen Raus Haltung für die Schultern etc. nicht so okay und gut sind, zeige ich hier:


Hi Marc, das ist echt witzig! Als wir damals zusammen gefahren sind, empfand ich viele der Techniken als "trailfremd" und überzogen. Für den Parkplatz als Übung zum Verständnis und für Bikekontrolle nicht verkehrt, wenn man sowas auf dem Parkplatz übt.

Ich glaube, wenn du das alles zu Ende entwickelt hast, fährst du mit den Füßen auf den Pedalen, den Lenker fest in der Hand und der Trail gibt die Bewegung vor, damit du nicht vom Bock fällst ;-)
Den Weg dahin und deine Erkenntnisse beschreibst du wirklich super und nachvollziehbar. Gute Arbeit!

PS: Helm gerade aufsetzen, sonst kommt die Stylepolizei! 

Ride on!


----------



## Marc B (17. Februar 2022)

@IRONworkX Danke Dir  In der Coach-Szene jubeln da nicht alle drüber, das Ellenbogen-Raus ist halt seit Jahrzehnten ein Dogma und Standard. 2014 fing ich an daran zu zweifeln durch Josh Bryceland und 2015 sprach ich mit Harald Philipp drüber. Aber wenn etwas weltweit (!) völlig überzeugt vertretener Lehrstandard ist, dann war das Hinterfragen echt schwer. Ich weiß noch wie ich 2012 von einem der ersten voll ausgebildeten Fahrtechniktrainer den Spruch bekam "Du hast ja nicht mal Deine Ellenbogen Raus, so kannst Du kein Fahrtechnik-Coach sein" (sinngemäß)

2019 habe ich dann das erste Video gemacht dazu, dass ich selber so nicht fahre und die andere Armhaltung "slack" genannt, inspiriert von Harald, der ja als DIMB Ausbilder 2012 noch die Ellenbogen Raus Haltung vertreten hatte. 2020 kam dann noch ein Video dazu und 2021 dann dieses ausführliche Video, in dem ich bewusst in voller Länge die Gegenargumente eingehe.

Viele Coaches hängen noch am Ellenbogen Raus Standard, mehrere jedoch auch nicht zB. im internationalen Bereich.

LG,
Marc


----------



## Black-Under (17. Februar 2022)

Das mit den Fahrtechnik Trainern ist sowieso ein Sache.
Bei einem Fahrtechnik Kurs meckerte der Trainer über meine Kurventechnik, dass ich das Rad nicht runter drücke sondern erst mit der Hüfte rausgehe, das Rad neigt sich dann automatisch. Nur ist im Grunde die Reihenfolge anders. Also erst Hüfte/Körper dann Rad.
Ich habe dann versucht mir diese "Neigetechnik" anzugewöhnen und bin letztens über ein Video eines Pros gestolpert der genau so fährt wie es der Trainer damals bei mir angemeckert hat.

Ich glaube manche Sachen muss man einfach nach eigenen Gefühl machen, dieses Richtig Falsch denken ist glaube ich nicht immer zielführend.

Wenn man sich Videos von Hans Rey ansieht, so fährt der auch teilweise anders als es uns die Trainer lehren wollen. Auch den Bunny Hop zeigt er z.B. anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (17. Februar 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> .... dieses Richtig Falsch denken ist glaube ich nicht immer zielführend.


Wenn es nicht gerade um Digitaltechnik geht, nie!


----------



## Deleted 210077 (17. Februar 2022)

Ich arbeite auch als Trainer in einem anderen Bereich und wenn es um Lehrmeinung vs. echte Welt geht, sieht man in fast jedem Sport, dass die Lehrmeinung vielleicht eine Grundlage sein kann, aber nie für jeden Menschen gelten kann. Jeder hat andere anatomische Voraussetzungen und muss daher anders agieren. 
2. Bin ich der Meinung, dass man so viel falsche Technik wie man möchte haben kann. Es gilt immer ganz klar: der Erfolg gibt dir recht.
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist z. B. Skateboarden wo es (verzeiht den Begriff) "Mongo pushen" gibt. Katastrophale Technik aber wenns Leute gibt die damit Profi werden, haben die zwangsweise recht wenn ich als normalo ihnen nicht dad Wasser reichen kann. 
Technik und Lehrmeinung entwickeln sich weiter. Meistens ist die Lehrmeinung der Realität Jahre hinterher.


----------



## Marc B (17. Februar 2022)

Auf jeden Fall, die Richtig-Falsch-Denke ist keine erstrebenswerter Weg, wird / wurde (weiß da mehr aus der Vergangenheit als zum Aktuellen) zB. in der DIMB Ausbildung sehr forciert - u.a. weil man dort von Beginn versucht hat einen hohen Standard zu setzen und diesen über die Prüfung auch zu festigen. Sprich, es wurde sehr strikt bewertet, beim ersten Fahrtechniktrainer-Lehrgang 2012 sind soweit ich mich erinnere über 50% durchgefallen. Einer der Ausbilder von damals hat mir 2014 erzählt, dass dies sehr bewusst so gemacht wurde, um gut zu filtern und damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht, dass das jede/r mal eben bestehen kann. Dieses System mit Prüfung und später auch mit Noten (was ich kritisch sehe) befördert natürlich eine Richtig-Falsch-Denkweise bei noch "neuen" Coaches. Dies hat man auch immer sehr gemerkt, wenn frisch ausgebildete Coaches in die Bikeschulen kamen, dass sie richtig missionarisch allen zeigen wollten "wie es dennr richtig gehe".

An sich ist es so, dass es natürlich physikalische und biomechanische Grundsätze gibt. Was dann darauf gemacht wird in Methodik etc. ist natürlich etwas anderes.

Man sollte als Coach einen super gefüllten Handwerkskoffer an Techniken, Methoden etc. haben, um stets individuell auf die TN eingehen zu können. Dies habe ich in meinem Online Lehrgang für Coaches auch sehr betont.

Wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut, finde ich es sehr auffällig, dass sich die Ausbildungen etc. zu wenig an den Profi-Fahrer/innen orientiert haben, also bei denen die OHNE technische Anleitungen als Kids alles intuitiv gelernt haben und ihre Techniken dann stets optimiert haben. Naturals nenne ich die. Das können Pro Racer/innen sein oder auch die Bikepark-Kids, denen ich in Winterberg immer gerne zuschaue.

Dann hätte man sich so Irrwege wie die Ellenbogen-Raus Haltung sparen können. Ich habe dazu auch ein Video im Lehrgang gemacht, in dem ich die "Fahrtechnik-Wissenschaft" kritisiere mit ein paar Beispielen:


----------



## trialsrookie (17. Februar 2022)

Marc B schrieb:


> @trialsrookie Super simpler Grund - einen Filmer zu engagieren kostet Geld, deswegen muss man abwägen, wann man dies zwingend tun muss. Da ich mit meinem Filmer seit 2015 viel filme, konnte ich auf viele ältere Aufnahmen zurückgreifen (wo ich damals "Ellenbogen Raus" vertrat). Andererseits hätte ich ihn neu engagieren müssen, ein Tagessatz für einen Filmer ist jedoch mehr als ein paar Cent
> 
> Warum die Ellenbogen Raus Haltung für die Schultern etc. nicht so okay und gut sind, zeige ich hier:


Das Argument bringst du immer wieder mal, und es ist (zum Teil) auch nachvollziehbar. Dann mach doch einen kleinen Edit mit entsprechendem Hinweis oder bring es auf der Tonspur. Sonst widersprichst du dir dauernd oder die Zuschauer schauen sich "falsche Techniken" ab (nochmal - ich empfinde es in dem konkreten Fall nicht so). Gemeint als konstruktives Feedback.


----------



## Black-Under (17. Februar 2022)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, die Richtig-Falsch-Denke ist keine erstrebenswerter Weg, wird / wurde (weiß da mehr aus der Vergangenheit als zum Aktuellen) zB. in der DIMB Ausbildung sehr forciert - u.a. weil man dort von Beginn versucht hat einen hohen Standard zu setzen und diesen über die Prüfung auch zu festigen. Sprich, es wurde sehr strikt bewertet, beim ersten Fahrtechniktrainer-Lehrgang 2012 sind soweit ich mich erinnere über 50% durchgefallen. Einer der Ausbilder von damals hat mir 2014 erzählt, dass dies sehr bewusst so gemacht wurde, um gut zu filtern und damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht, dass das jede/r mal eben bestehen kann. Dieses System mit Prüfung und später auch mit Noten (was ich kritisch sehe) befördert natürlich eine Richtig-Falsch-Denkweise bei noch "neuen" Coaches. Dies hat man auch immer sehr gemerkt, wenn frisch ausgebildete Coaches in die Bikeschulen kamen, dass sie richtig missionarisch allen zeigen wollten "wie es dennr richtig gehe".
> 
> An sich ist es so, dass es natürlich physikalische und biomechanische Grundsätze gibt. Was dann darauf gemacht wird in Methodik etc. ist natürlich etwas anderes.
> 
> ...


Hier mal ein Video mit Hans Rey und Danny keiner von beiden fährt mit Ellbogen raus.


----------



## IRONworkX (17. Februar 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video mit Hans Rey und Danny keiner von beiden fährt mit Ellbogen raus.


Logo sind die Ellbogen raus, nur eben nicht so affig und eben nur, wo es sich ergibt. Es ist besser Rad zu fahren als zu diskutieren wie es gehen könnte. Macht ihr euch ernsthaft Gedanken wo euere Ellbogen oder Fersen sind? Ich bin froh, wenn ich mitbekomme wo ich hin muss, wenn ich die Strecke nicht kenne. Da fehlt es mir an Pufferspeicher


----------



## Black-Under (17. Februar 2022)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Logo sind die Ellbogen raus, nur eben nicht so affig und eben nur, wo es sich ergibt. Es ist besser Rad zu fahren als zu diskutieren wie es gehen könnte. Macht ihr euch ernsthaft Gedanken wo euere Ellbogen oder Fersen sind? Ich bin froh, wenn ich mitbekomme wo ich hin muss, wenn ich die Strecke nicht kenne. Da fehlt es mir an Pufferspeicher


Ich meinte mit "Ellbogen raus" die beschworene Gorilla Haltung, die mir letztes Jahr noch ein Guide unbedingt als der Weisheit letzter Schluss verkaufen wollte.
Bei Rey ist nix mit Gorilla.


----------



## IRONworkX (18. Februar 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit "Ellbogen raus" die beschworene Gorilla Haltung, die mir letztes Jahr noch ein Guide unbedingt als der Weisheit letzter Schluss verkaufen wollte.
> Bei Rey ist nix mit Gorilla.


Sag ich ja, nicht so affig. Sowas macht man höchstens für ein schönes Rumstuhlereifoto. 🤣


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2022)

Einfach den Lenker packen und los geht es - da hat man dann die passende Armhaltung. Wenn man die Ellenbogen jedoch an den Körper hält oder weit nach außen zeigen lässt (wie es wie gesagt jahrzehnte gepredigt wurde, von mir auch über 8 Jahre fast), kann das suboptimal sein  

P.S.: Wenn man zB. bisher die Ferse am vorderen Fuß nicht hängen hatte beim Stehen im Bike, dann lohnt sich das schon sich "umzugewöhnen", dafür muss man dann es anfangs bewusst, machen aber es wird dann schnell zum Automatismus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (18. Februar 2022)

Also ich fahr ja MTB ohne mir Gedanken zu machen ob ich jetzt dieses oder das mache. Und das funktioniert seit bald 30 Jahren sehr gut ;-)

Was ich allerdings weiss, Pumptracks fahr ich auf jeden Fall mit diesen Ellebogen aussen und nicht nach innen. So kann ich pumpend viel mehr Speed generieren. Mit den Ellbogen gerade oder nach innen geklappt geht da bei mir nicht viel.
So kommt es wohl ganz drauf an was und wie man fährt. 
Gechillt einen Flowtrail runter cruzen kann man wohl sehr gut auf eine Ellebogenhaltung verzichten.


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2022)

Im Video betone ich ja, dass ein "Nicht die Ellenbogen Raus" Ansatz nicht bedeuted man müsse die Ellenbogen nach innen zeigen lassen.

Bei der intuitiven Ellenbogenhaltung verändert es sich stets situativ und auch etwas nach individuellem Stil. Dabei denkt man auch nicht bewusst darüber nach.


----------



## jigsor (19. Februar 2022)

Ich kann zwar nichts, aber ich habe auch kaum Zeit um Tricks zu lernen. 
Fahren reicht meiste schon aus...

Trotzdem wundere ich mich gerade bei diesem Ellbogen Thema wie man das überhaupt adaptieren konnte.

Ich hab's Mal versucht aber man merkt doch sofort was funktioniert und was nicht.

Man fährt ja auch nicht mit durchgestreckten beinen, allerdings auch nicht in der hocke.

Die meisten Fahrtechnikvideos richten sich mmn. an absolute Anfänger die mit 30 das erste Mal auf einem Rad sitzen.

Wenn man als Kind Rad fährt und das liebt, kann man sich das echt sparen.

Lieber mit guten leiten fahren, bringt mehr.

Mfg


----------



## Felger (28. Februar 2022)

Hier kommt noch was zu ellbow out


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2022)

Gwin wiederholt da bekannte Elbows-Out-Mythen  Er und andere Pros fahren im Rennen auch nicht die Ellbows-Out-Haltung wie Fahrtechnik-Coaches sie lange zeigten und zeigen.

1. Nicht den Ellenbogen-Raus-Cowboy zu machen wie er von Coaches lange demonstriert und vermittelt wurde (und weiter wird) heißt NICHT die Ellenbogen nach innen an den Körper zu legen, sondern sie intuitiv und ergonomisch je nach Situation, Lenkerbreite zu halten. 

2. Die Bike-Neigung (Leaning) wird seinen Ausführungen kausal aus den Armen erzeugt, dazu gibt es jedoch auch andere gewichtige Lehrmeinungen (Rotation des Körpers verursacht die Neigung des Bikes, da man diesen Impuls über die Beine auf das Bike überträgt).


----------



## Felger (1. März 2022)

bei mir kam es eher so rüber sich nicht selbst zu beschränken sprich mit anderer Haltung das Rad noch weiter neigen zu können. Meist meint man ja man neigt weiter als man in der Realität es wirklich macht. Lean it like you mean it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. März 2022)

Die Einschränkung bzw. das Limit liegt nicht bei der Ellenbogen-Haltung, sondern zwischen den Beinen ;-) Das Bike bzw. meistens der Sattel werden durch das innere Bein aufgehalten, deswegen öffnet man dies intuitiv. Wer da Mängel in der Beweglichkeit hat, wird nicht die maximale Neigung erreichen (falls man die überhaupt braucht).


----------



## aufgehts (1. März 2022)

Sieht halt schon etwas affig aus ...🤪


----------



## trialsrookie (7. März 2022)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Sieht halt schon etwas affig aus ...🤪


Ist vielleicht ein altes Foto und es gab noch keine Möglichkeit, ein neues zu machen? SCNR


----------



## metalmatrix (7. März 2022)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Einschränkung bzw. das Limit liegt nicht bei der Ellenbogen-Haltung, sondern zwischen den Beinen ;-) Das Bike bzw. meistens der Sattel werden durch das innere Bein aufgehalten, deswegen öffnet man dies intuitiv. Wer da Mängel in der Beweglichkeit hat, wird nicht die maximale Neigung erreichen (falls man die überhaupt braucht).


Und vielleicht ist es ja auch so, dass es für den einen so dogmatisch funktioniert, weil eh Defizite da sind und es nicht schaden kann bewusst darauf zu achten und bei jemand anderem ist es nicht nötig und dann auch eher als „falsch“ wahrgenommen. Es ist wichtig auch immer den Empfänger zu beachten. Ich bete mir manchmal beim Fahren Sachen runter, die jemand anderes vielleicht schon immer richtig gemacht hat und auch zu recht sagen würde: Pauschal ist das auch nicht immer so. In Linkskurven muss ich mir oft sagen „Tu den verdammten Ellbogen raus!“ 😳 
Da bin ich wohl in der Körpersymetrie irgendwie disfunktional 😄


----------



## Deleted 331894 (9. März 2022)

Gestern mal aufm Trail probiert. Bringt interessante Impulse. 

Was ich nicht mochte: Das Gesicht kommt gefuehlt recht nah Richtung Lenker. Ein unvorhergesehener Schlag von unten (Stufe / Stein etc) und man hat kaum Kraft um den auszugleichen aufgrund des Ellbogen und Schulterwinkels.

Soaehnlich wie normaler Liegestuetz vs. Versetzte oder Ellbogen raus Versionen. Bei ersteren hat man laenger Kontrolle.

Die Ellbogen raus Stellung kann ich am ehesten vergleichen, wenn ich mit meiner BMW schneller auf Strasse unterwegs sein will. Aufgrund des Enduro lenkers und da ich eher aufrecht auf der Maschine bleibe. Die Maschine geht dann unter mir in die Kurven. Moecht ich nicht im Gelaende machen.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2022)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Die Ellbogen raus Stellung kann ich am ehesten vergleichen, wenn ich mit meiner BMW schneller auf Strasse unterwegs sein will. Aufgrund des Enduro lenkers und da ich eher aufrecht auf der Maschine bleibe. Die Maschine geht dann unter mir in die Kurven. Moecht ich nicht im Gelaende machen.


Ellbogen raus und Maschine drücken ist doch eigentlich MX/Enduro Fahrtechnik?! Aber auf eine MX oder Sportenduro sitzt Du ja auch quasi direkt hinerm Lenker, hast diesen fast vorm Bauch und kannst anders agieren als auf der "dicken" BMW - falls sogar mit Boxermotor, sitzt man dann ohnehin bedingt durch die seitlichen Zylinder viel weiter achtern als auf einer Einzylindersportenduro.
Um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, ich denke dieses "Ellbogen raus" hat man auf dem Mtb eine Zeitlang aus dem MX Sport übernommen. Neulich schrieb auch eine sehr guter Geländermotorradfahrer, welcher auch gut Mtb fährt, daß er sich jedesmal auf dem Rad umgewöhnen muß anders zu "sitzen".


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (12. März 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ellbogen raus und Maschine drücken ist doch eigentlich MX/Enduro Fahrtechnik?! Aber auf eine MX oder Sportenduro sitzt Du ja auch quasi direkt hinerm Lenker, hast diesen fast vorm Bauch und kannst anders agieren als auf der "dicken" BMW - falls sogar mit Boxermotor, sitzt man dann ohnehin bedingt durch die seitlichen Zylinder viel weiter achtern als auf einer Einzylindersportenduro.
> Um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, ich denke dieses "Ellbogen raus" hat man auf dem Mtb eine Zeitlang aus dem MX Sport übernommen. Neulich schrieb auch eine sehr guter Geländermotorradfahrer, welcher auch gut Mtb fährt, daß er sich jedesmal auf dem Rad umgewöhnen muß anders zu "sitzen".


Off Topic

Warum sitzt man bedingt durch die Boxer Zylinder weiter hinten? Auf der GS kann man sich auch weit vorne positionieren, so dass man die Maschine drücken kann. Klar ich kann natürlich im Vergleich zu einer MX zum Touren fahren bequem weiter hinten sitzen…aber wenn man sportlich um die Ecken will funktioniert das mit nem dicken Boxer genau so.

Zurück zum MTB…letzen Endes kann man ja dort die Technik zum Kurven fahren  (drücken…Lenkimpuls…Lenkerende schieben…wie auch immer man das nennen mag) ebenso einsetzen… ist eben Fahrphysik. Und die Ellenbogen positionieren sich da mMn intuitiv…wenn man das Prinzip mal verstanden hat. Wurde hier auch schon an anderer Stelle ausgiebig diskutiert.


----------



## Votec Tox (12. März 2022)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Off Topic
> 
> Warum sitzt man bedingt durch die Boxer Zylinder weiter hinten? Auf der GS kann man sich auch weit vorne positionieren, so dass man die Maschine drücken kann. Klar ich kann natürlich im Vergleich zu einer MX zum Touren fahren bequem weiter hinten sitzen…aber wenn man sportlich um die Ecken will funktioniert das mit nem dicken Boxer genau so.


Bedingt durch die Position der Füße, die Fußrasten sind halt hinter den Zylindern.
Bin 800er 2V Boxer, dann HP2 Enduro und KTM Einzylinder gefahren, natürlich kann man alle Drei drücken, die Sitzposition ist jedoch bei den Boxern weiter hinten, ganz extrem bei den alten Boxern und ihren langen Tanks, je kleiner man ist, umso deutlicher merkt man es.
Und Keiner hat gesagt, daß man mit dem Boxer nicht sportlich um die Ecken kann, es ging um Ellbogen raus bzw. MX Haltung.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (14. März 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ellbogen raus und Maschine drücken ist doch eigentlich MX/Enduro Fahrtechnik?! Aber auf eine MX oder Sportenduro sitzt Du ja auch quasi direkt hinerm Lenker, hast diesen fast vorm Bauch und kannst anders agieren als auf der "dicken" BMW - falls sogar mit Boxermotor, sitzt man dann ohnehin bedingt durch die seitlichen Zylinder viel weiter achtern als auf einer Einzylindersportenduro.
> Um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, ich denke dieses "Ellbogen raus" hat man auf dem Mtb eine Zeitlang aus dem MX Sport übernommen. Neulich schrieb auch eine sehr guter Geländermotorradfahrer, welcher auch gut Mtb fährt, daß er sich jedesmal auf dem Rad umgewöhnen muß anders zu "sitzen".


Genau


----------



## JPS (14. März 2022)

metalmatrix schrieb:


> *Und vielleicht ist es ja auch so, dass es für den einen so dogmatisch funktioniert, weil eh Defizite da sind und es nicht schaden kann bewusst darauf zu achten und bei jemand anderem ist es nicht nötig und dann auch eher als „falsch“ wahrgenommen.* Es ist wichtig auch immer den Empfänger zu beachten. Ich bete mir manchmal beim Fahren Sachen runter, die jemand anderes vielleicht schon immer richtig gemacht hat und auch zu recht sagen würde: Pauschal ist das auch nicht immer so. In Linkskurven muss ich mir oft sagen „Tu den verdammten Ellbogen raus!“ 😳
> Da bin ich wohl in der Körpersymetrie irgendwie disfunktional 😄


Das ist wohl der zentrale Punkt. 
Die, die richtig gut sind, machen sich wahrscheinlicht überhaupt keine Gedanken darüber, ob sie jetzt (nach Lehrmeinung) exakt zentral über dem Rad sind, sie die Ellenbogen und die Arme im richtigen Winkel halten und die Füße so oder so auf den Pedalen stehen.
Da stimmt das Körpergefühl und die Position auf dem fahrbaren Untersatz ist passend zur jeweiligen Situation. (Bedauerlicher weise gehöre ich nicht zu dieser Gruppe) 

Honda Africa Twin CRF 1100L






und verschiedene Zweiräder





Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

